# gourmet pastry materials



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi,
I am wanting to make a gift baskets of goodies for coworkers. Do you know where I can get fancy muffins liners (the brown and gold kind you peel off that you see at coffee shops or bakery). Just want to make it extra nice and professional to cover up my mistakes! I plan to pack muffins, cookies, granolas.

Thanks


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

try wholesalers if you're professional you should have access to a mydrid of them in your area.

If not look at Michaels, or a discount hobby shop. Possibly some bakeries would sell you paper products. I would.


----------



## chef joh (Oct 30, 2007)

I have purchased smal quanties from bakers catalog.CJ


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

What a blatant piece of spam. It's not even peripherally related to what we do here at Cheftalk.

Moderators? Can we get rid of this guy?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Shucks! And I though this was a new career path, CPA /img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gifCertified Pastry Assistant !


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

done.


----------

